# Low Light For Taking Notes



## ShadRig (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello All,

I am a private investigator and I am wanting to know if someone even makes what I am looking for...
There are times that I need to take notes in my vehicle and turning on a bright flashlight is not an option as this would give away my position.
Does anyone make a very low lumen light that I could use inside my vehicle at night without being seen?
Is there a specific color light that is better to use for this type of thing besides white?

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

ShadRig


----------



## Keitho (Aug 2, 2017)

Zebralight is known for "sublumen" modes. Their H502r (red) has a .003 lumen lowest mode that would preserve night vision while being very discreet; it is on my nightstand, and comes with me camping. The H502 (white) also has a very low mode. They are both head-lamp designs, but come with pocket clips that you could clip to a sun visor, cap, etc. They both run on AA batteries, and are built very well. One downside is price. The other is that you have to remember to "long press" the button to start in low mode--a quick press gets you bright light.

There are lots of AAA options that would be cheaper, I'm sure more people will chime in with great suggestions.


----------



## ShadRig (Aug 2, 2017)

Keitho said:


> Zebralight is known for "sublumen" modes. Their H502r (red) has a .003 lumen lowest mode that would preserve night vision while being very discreet; it is on my nightstand, and comes with me camping. The H502 (white) also has a very low mode. They are both head-lamp designs, but come with pocket clips that you could clip to a sun visor, cap, etc. They both run on AA batteries, and are built very well. One downside is price. The other is that you have to remember to "long press" the button to start in low mode--a quick press gets you bright light.
> 
> There are lots of AAA options that would be cheaper, I'm sure more people will chime in with great suggestions.




Keitho,
Thank you for the information, I really appreciate it...


----------



## terjee (Aug 2, 2017)

While one normally prefers a floody light for up close work, you might want to not make this a priority for this light, but rather be happy that as much light as possible gets directed down, and not elsewhere. Largely a personal choice though. Zebralight offers either btw, in different models.


----------



## sonnix (Aug 2, 2017)

Not an expert but would just want to throw my recommendation in reference to the lights i own, i have the olight s1 baton and eagletac d25a clicky. I believe what you need is a moonlight mode capable flashlight, the olight is .5 lumens perfectly round beam no hot spot because of the tir lens i guess this is the best with regard to note taking as the lens is flat and even, the d25a clicky i believe also has the .5 lumens moonlight mode the smallest in diameter among the two for it takes only the AA the baton takes the small but bulkier cr123, the d25a is best in the pocket and has a ui that you can set to turn on in the moonlight mode or the turbo mode depending on how you tighten the head, if you want something smaller go for the AAA flashlight, the astrolux ao1 is cheap and very nice also. Goodluck.


----------



## ShadRig (Aug 2, 2017)

terjee said:


> While one normally prefers a floody light for up close work, you might want to not make this a priority for this light, but rather be happy that as much light as possible gets directed down, and not elsewhere. Largely a personal choice though. Zebralight offers either btw, in different models.



Terjee,
Thank you for your input, I really appreciate it.

ShadRig


----------



## ShadRig (Aug 2, 2017)

Sonnix,
Thank you for your input and information.

ShadRig


----------



## Dave_H (Sep 9, 2017)

ShadRig said:


> Sonnix,
> Thank you for your input and information.
> 
> ShadRig



Alternative to expensive lights with sexy names: why not try a cheap LED book light. Some are not so great, but one I have runs on one AAA, touch brightness control (starts on lowest).

Dave


----------



## ShadRig (Sep 10, 2017)

Dave_H said:


> Alternative to expensive lights with sexy names: why not try a cheap LED book light. Some are not so great, but one I have runs on one AAA, touch brightness control (starts on lowest).
> 
> Dave




Dave H,

Thank you for your input and information...

ShadRig


----------



## Going_Supernova (Sep 10, 2017)

Two lumen old school! Cheap, simple.



_*hotlinked image and link removed. Please read forum policies._


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 10, 2017)

I have found another school of thought about discrete lighting situations. A very tight narrow beam. I use my early version Armytek Predator when I do not want to be noticed. I use it on moonlight mode. I keep the beam pointed down. There is very little side spill from the beam and the beam is focused on a small area. It is less noticeable than my SC32 Zebralight on an equal moonlight mode because the smaller reflector Zebralight has more spill to the beam.


----------



## ShadRig (Sep 14, 2017)

Lou Minescence said:


> I have found another school of thought about discrete lighting situations. A very tight narrow beam. I use my early version Armytek Predator when I do not want to be noticed. I use it on moonlight mode. I keep the beam pointed down. There is very little side spill from the beam and the beam is focused on a small area. It is less noticeable than my SC32 Zebralight on an equal moonlight mode because the smaller reflector Zebralight has more spill to the beam.




Lou,
Thank you for the information. Your theory makes sense to me so this is probably what I will try.

Thanks again,
ShadRig


----------



## ssanasisredna (Sep 14, 2017)

ShadRig said:


> Lou,
> Thank you for the information. Your theory makes sense to me so this is probably what I will try.
> 
> Thanks again,
> ShadRig



It's all about being inconspicuous. As others have pointed out, pointing down is important. I would even consider fixed so you don't accidentally point where unintended.

Contrast with environment comes into play. If the street lights are old style yellow high pressure sodium, a white light could stand out. The same may be true in reverse.

In the central cone which is pretty much exclusively what you are using for taking notes, the color is not going to be that critical. However, when we are talking about someone else's peripheral vision, higher color temps (LED more towards the blue) will be easier to pick up as the eye is more sensitive.


----------



## ShadRig (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you for the information...


----------



## Vinniec5 (Oct 13, 2017)

Take a look at the Streamlight Clipmate I think it would be exactly what you are looking for. shirtpocket sized


----------

